# Critical role of mast cells in inflammatory diseases and the effect of acute stress.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIThis is all on how stress can trigger IBS symptoms. Through some of the same pathways and cells in the gut that foods could trigger allergic reactions, but in the case of IBS chronic stress can do it without a pathogen! http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=10;t=000862 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=036175


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I should add IBS is not an inflmatory disease like IBD.But they have found among other things in a subgroup of IBSers certain cells inflammed embedded in the digestive system wall that effect IBS.


----------



## Adam30 (Jan 8, 2004)

I would like to know if there is a physical test that I can request be done at the lab to see if this is the cause of my IBS symptoms. I have been to several specialists and it is very difficult when they just say reduce stress and eat right and exercise. I have been suffering from IBS for 10 years and it has ruined my life. Thanks!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I don't think there is a test for this really, one test is to reduce stressors and use relaxation techniques and see if it helps, it certainly won't hurt a person.Some blood tests, measure stress hormones in the body, but that may not be accurate enough in this case.


----------

